# 20 days till my OBX trip and I'm bored



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

dad was carreer navy, always lived by the ocean while growing up, my fondest childhood memories were surf fishing every weekend at SPI, one day I was whisked off the beach and told we were moving to wv, was 37 years before I saw the ocean again.

Once settled in wv I did what any kid would do, learned to hunt. got bored with that and started shooting greater and greater distances, its what I do now








not as much fun as surffishing but a challenging good time.
JS


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

You shot a DOE at 1350yds. Oh wait... you're from West - By - God Virginia. That explains it.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice setup, I have an old 30-06 that I am trying ro geta stock like yours made for it... Great shot!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

chriscustom said:


> You shot a DOE at 1350yds. Oh wait... you're from West - By - God Virginia. That explains it.


and that means what?
js


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Couple of questions and YES I want to know,,, what scope is that and what is the bullet head weight.

and you know if we aint picken on them damn yankies we are haven fun with our long lost family from WV


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Shooter said:


> Couple of questions and YES I want to know,,, what scope is that and what is the bullet head weight.
> 
> and you know if we aint picken on them damn yankies we are haven fun with our long lost family from WV


Well Shooter i dont think yall are related, JS is from OBX. And he doesnt have a thing for skunks named Pepe or hairy women. (that i know of)


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

It dont mean anything js1172. Just pickin. I've had a 7mm Mag Ruger for 7 years and am yet to kill anything with it. I'm impressed with your shot and a little jelalous.Hopefully this season I'll put something down with it.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Shooter said:


> Couple of questions and YES I want to know,,, what scope is that and what is the bullet head weight.
> 
> and you know if we aint picken on them damn yankies we are haven fun with our long lost family from WV


was shooting a 160 gr accubond at 3550 fps, scope is a leupold mark 4, 6.5x20 with M1 turrets and a TMR reticle. and your right kinda, hate skunks, but hairy women are ok, wanna see a pic of my mrs's beard?
js


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Hahaha


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

not saying I don't hunt close, just became bored with it








the coyote was shot at 18 steps, the bear at 8, was the 10th out of 12 bear I have taken. I've actualy sat on their back to shoot them to protect the dogs, its exciting, but IMO not as much so as a 1 second time of flight for the bullet to get there.
js


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Now thats cool. I want SO bad to kill a bear with my bow. I really dont think I would kill on with my gun.......... but you just never know what that trigger finger is gonna do.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

my next will fall to a spear, not a task for the meek, but man it will be exciting.
js


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I myself just carry a knife,,, of course thats to give to the bear to make it a fair fight 

KS I stilll want to know all the spec's on that rifle,,, I am still working on my long range vermin gun.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Damn fine shooting. My longest kill shot was 413 yards with a Remington 742 Woodmaster in 30-06. I popped a doe at 300+ yards with a Remington Model 700 in 6mm Rem. 
I shot a small buck on a dead run with a 25-06 at 200+ yards. 

I enjoy shooting things way off but in my area a 300 yard shot is hard to come by. Most shots are within 100 yards. In WV you must be shooting from one mountain top to another mountain top.

I can make out 7mm on the white sheet. Is this a wildcat caliber? I am curious. I sold a 7mm Dakota not long ago. I could not find dies to reload for it.

Darin


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Damn fine shooting. My longest kill shot was 413 yards with a Remington 742 Woodmaster in 30-06. I popped a doe at 300+ yards with a Remington Model 700 in 6mm Rem.
> I shot a small buck on a dead run with a 25-06 at 200+ yards.
> 
> I enjoy shooting things way off but in my area a 300 yard shot is hard to come by. Most shots are within 100 yards. In WV you must be shooting from one mountain top to another mountain top.
> ...


Its a 7mm Allen Magnum, developed by Kirby allen of fort shaw Montana, its basicly a 7mm/338 lapua magnum improved, case capacity is 122 gr of water, my load is 105 gr. of wc872 (a very slow military surplus powder developed for the 50 BMG and 20MM cannon.
js


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Shooter said:


> I myself just carry a knife,,, of course thats to give to the bear to make it a fair fight
> 
> KS I stilll want to know all the spec's on that rifle,,, I am still working on my long range vermin gun.


shooter, its a specialty rifle built for 1 purpose, killing deer and elk at extreme range, here are the specs
LH rem 700 action trued and accurized
30" 9 twist fluted #8 contour lilja
qd Holland brake
2 pc 20 moa ken ferrel bases, SWFA super sniper rings
badger ord. recoil lug and sako extractor
HS Precision DBM
Richards microfit thumbhole varmint stock (pillar'd and bedded with marine tec)
the rifle will hold 5/8 MOA accuracy to as far as I've tested it (1500 yards)
loaded and ready to shoot it weighs 14#
js


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

now my light deer rifle, is a job cobbled by a couple different smiths, another accurized 700 LH, chambered in 6.5 gibbs (270 with the shoulder moved foreward, changed to 35 degrees and necked to .264
here is a comparison, the 270 is on the left








this rifle sports a kreiger 8 twist 30" barrel, a joel russo A-5 stock, 8.5x25 leupold mark 4 M1 TMR and will do incredible things








the best group I have ever fired in my life was with this rifle
3 shots at a lazered 752 yards








js


----------

